# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  01/09/2014 QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8955 - ZTE Z432 Montgomery - WORLD FIRST

## mohamed73

Whats new !? 
[x] ZTE Z432 Montgomery DIRECT UNLOCK - WORLD FIRST 
DRIVER: ZTE Z432 Driver.rar available on the support  
Special thanks to chris w and bryan s for testing  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

